# Ed Parker Seminar Clip



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 6, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRzLzwzqRrY


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for posting.  Good stuff!


----------

